# Looking for 'Licensed' Heat Transfers



## skipdeb (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source for 'licensed' heat transfers....ie.... automotive, racing, motorcycle, etc?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't think they exist.

The automotive and movie/tv companies keep a pretty close watch on their licensing.


----------



## skipdeb (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda thought that... but figured it was worth asking. I know there are very limited 'Ford', 'Chevy' available, but was looking for something beyond those. Thanx!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you look at Pro-World, Impulse and Springhill wholesale you will find a few. X-it has a few different motorcycle, auto transfers as well...problem is there is usually some silly one liner or pin-up associated with the design.


----------



## skipdeb (Mar 1, 2007)

THanx for the info... I was familiar with Pro World and Impulse, but never had heard of Springhill.... checked them out and am sure it is a company I will try! Thanx again!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You could also check thopson transfer. They ar great to deal with. Good luck ... JB


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

Check out this guy ... a lot of designs offered by him, and he sells JUST the transfers too ...
T-shirt T-shirts tee tshirts tees and tshirt racing shirt car auto cool hot rod funny sm-XXXL kids men women


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

badbird said:


> Check out this guy ... a lot of designs offered by him, and he sells JUST the transfers too ...
> T-shirt T-shirts tee tshirts tees and tshirt racing shirt car auto cool hot rod funny sm-XXXL kids men women


Hey...very cool site.

Thanks for the link....


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Hey...very cool site.
> 
> Thanks for the link....


Another supplier with licensed Chevy and Ford stuff is ArtBrands ... they bought out Impulse so they are the same company.
The only problem with the Ford and Chevy stuff is the price per transfer, in my opinion, but I guess if they are legal licensed items, they will be good to go.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note:* some posts were moved out of this thread. Please do not make posts talking about other members situations. If you have questions about another members, please take it up off board. Let's keep this on the topic.


----------



## Grobyz (Aug 15, 2013)

The last post was made in 2008 !
Are there any new suppliers in the market now ?. Similar transfers as from: Pro World and Thompson. 

Regards: Tommy / alias Grobyz


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We offer virtually every licensed transfer available.


----------

